# NAFB - Rhizo Corals



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

NAFB has a whack of Rhizo's for sale - all fairly small specimens but still. 
Not sure where they get them considering the import/export/collection restrictions on them.

Here is a couple of pics of ones I've gotten from them in the past. (note the ones they have are much smaller).


IMG_6169


IMG_6171


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful.. I need to try and get my hands on a few of them


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

What were they going for?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

$90 each, and i'm not a huge fan of importing illegal goods


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd understand if they had a couple as gifts but that's not likely. They are a nice coral but the morals of it all is a little sketchy


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

They are not "banned" or "illegal"

They are listed as CITES appendix II

_Appendix II lists species that are not necessarily now threatened with extinction but that may become so unless trade is closely controlled. It also includes so-called "look-alike species", i.e. species whose specimens in trade look like those of species listed for conservation reasons (see Article II, paragraph 2 of the Convention). International trade in specimens of Appendix-II species may be authorized by the granting of an export permit or re-export certificate. No import permit is necessary for these species under CITES (although a permit is needed in some countries that have taken stricter measures than CITES requires). Permits or certificates should only be granted if the relevant authorities are satisfied that certain conditions are met, above all that trade will not be detrimental to the survival of the species in the wild. (See Article IV of the Convention)_

The permits add to the expense of acquiring these corals. The restriction is that exporters need to get permits to export. Once imported there is no restriction on owning or selling the corals. This all makes them rather rare/uncommon - so get them while you can. Btw - all the ones at NAFB are Rhizotrochus typus.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Its the fact that no one takes the time to get the secondary permits ready for these corals. Generally the Rhizos are thrown in the box and Dendros are sent under a different name hence the legal issues...


----------



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> $90 each, and i'm not a huge fan of importing illegal goods


I agree, I'm against keeping illegal creatures in my tank. I love the hobby and I want to save the environment.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Its the fact that no one takes the time to get the secondary permits ready for these corals. Generally the Rhizos are thrown in the box and Dendros are sent under a different name hence the legal issues...


Citing an old Canreef post

_However, if you look at the CITES trade database you will see 209 imports of Rhizotrochus typus to the US in 2008, and only 11 in 2009 (most recent year of data...maybe not complete?). These originated in Tonga and Australia (re-exported from Singapore and Honk Kong), and re-exports from Canada originated from Australia. These were not disguised as other genera of coral. Canada doesn't list any imports of R. typus from 2000-current, but does list 11 re-exports from Australia to USA._

With all due respect, I don't think its a "fact" that no one takes the time to get the permits because based on the above some do. I'll give John the benefit of the doubt on this. Its not like he gets them on a weekly basis - this is the 2nd time I've ever seen him have them.

I respect the fact that some people "love the environment" and may refrain from collecting Article II (restricted export and NOT endangered) livestock (e.g. most acropora are on the list but granted most are grown from frags here and some do have quotas) - that's their personal choice.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I will pm you so we can have a conversation there and not on an open forum


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

I was hesitate to come down all the way from Barrie to get the coral, now with more research and knowledge learned from the forums, I can spend the money on getting a Picasso clownfish, and not on the corals. I am learning a lot from the forum.


----------

